# Does anyone have any idea why my vehicle is not approved to deliver for Uber eats?



## nightshaadow (May 2, 2019)

I drive a 2017 Ford escape and I used vehicle before to deliver for Uber eats when I first started. A few months ago I wanted to add a different vehicle but for some reason I wasn't able to add it so customer support told me to delete the Ford escape and then add a new vehicle so that's what I did. When I try to add the Ford back my vehicle list a while later, my vehicle keep getting rejected. I have a temporary operating permit on this vehicle because the DMV is taking so long to send me my registration stickers. I emailed support and explain the situation and they sent me this reply. What the heck is going on? We can't drive with a temporary operating permit anymore?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

nightshaadow said:


> I have a temporary operating permit on this vehicle


You just answered your own question.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

nightshaadow said:


> I drive a 2017 Ford escape and I used vehicle before to deliver for Uber eats when I first started. A few months ago I wanted to add a different vehicle but for some reason I wasn't able to add it so customer support told me to delete the Ford escape and then add a new vehicle so that's what I did. When I try to add the Ford back my vehicle list a while later, my vehicle keep getting rejected. I have a temporary operating permit on this vehicle because the DMV is taking so long to send me my registration stickers. I emailed support and explain the situation and they sent me this reply. What the heck is going on? We can't drive with a temporary operating permit anymore?
> View attachment 503384


D.M.V. IS LOOKING FOR THE SALVAGE TITLE . . .


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Did you do a car fax?
I was in the business and I would not touch a car without it.
No other cheap service... they missed stuff


----------

